# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe #224 (06/2019)



## PCGH_Aleco (2. Mai 2019)

Wieder ein Monat rum, deswegen ist er wieder da: Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur aktuellen PCGH-Ausgabe 06/2019! 

Wie immer, gibt es ab dem ersten feiertagsfreien Mittwoch des Monats, in diesem Fall also dem 08. Mai 2019, die neue Ausgabe am Kiosk. Wer auf die haptische Version verzichten kann, kann ab dem Freitag davor, in diesem Fall ab dem 03. Mai, Ausgabe 224 in Händen halten (sagt man das auch bei einer digitalen Version?). Abonnenten unserer Zeitung bekommen die gedruckte PC Games Hardware teilweise sogar einige Werktage vor dem Kiosk-Erstverkaufstag (EVT), ein Abo lohnt sich also alleine deswegen schon.

Seid versichert: Eure Anregungen und euer Feedback sind immer herzlich willkommen, schließlich produzieren wir dieses Heft für Euch! Kritik wird von der Redaktion immer gerne gelesen und wir sind bemüht, auf Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten. Bedenkt jedoch bitte, dass selbst PCGH-Redakteure nicht 24 Stunden am Tag im Dienst sind (20 Minuten Schlaf reichen meist), jedes Schaltjahr auch mal Urlaub haben oder (zum Glück noch seltener) krank darnieder liegen könnten. Auch wenn wir nicht auf jedes einzelne Posting eine Antwort schreiben, wir lesen eure Meinungen und nehmen euer Feedback zu Herzen!

In dem Sinne, eine spannende neue Ausgabe und viel Spaß beim Lesen!

Eure PCGH-Redaktion


----------



## binär-11110110111 (4. Mai 2019)

Dann fang ich mal damit an, was mir nicht gefallen hat und zwar, daß die Print seit zwei Ausgaben ungeschützt versendet wird. Bitte ändert dies wieder !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (4. Mai 2019)

Ja, ich erspare mir jetzt auch ein Foto von meiner Ausgae zu machen und hochzuladen. Aber so ähnlich, nur mit der Fronseite, sieht meine Ausgabe auch aus.
 
Im Editorial schreibt Thilo zwar, daß man seine Ausgabe umtauschen lassen kann, aber wenn diese dann auch wieder so verschickt wird, ergibt es keinen Sinn! Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ich dann doch lieber am Kiosk kaufe und mein Abo dann abbestelle, sollte sich das nicht ändern. Ich denke auch, dass die Seiten so schnell reißen, weil sie qualitativ nicht gerade hochwertig (sehr dünn) sind. 
Ihr gebt euch so viel Mühe bei der Gestaltung des Heftes und dann kommt es in einem sochen Zustand an. Das wäre für mich als Redakteur auch sehr unbefriedigend! Hoffen wir mal, dass 07/2019 wieder ordentlich verpackt (vielleicht in einem Papierumschlag) bei mir ankommt.


----------



## Lowry (5. Mai 2019)

Daumen hoch für den GPU-Overclocking-Artikel. 
Interessant daran sind auch die Abweichungen der OC-Ergebnisse der 2080-Strix im Vergleich zum Testartikel in der 02/2019.
2070/7900 gegenüber 2025/7750. 
Mit was prüft ihr denn die maximale Übertaktung und wie lange? Ich vermute mal Witcher 3 und GPU/RAM-Takt solange erhöhen bis es crasht oder zu Bildfehlern kommt.
Das erklärt dann auch, dass die Werte im Test bei allen Karten höher liegen werden, als das was letztlich im Dauerbetrieb stabil ist.


----------



## Ion (8. Mai 2019)

Wie inzwischen die Hefte ankommen.. das kann keine Lösung sein. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe das letzte Heft auch schon reklamiert, leider antwortet mir auf die Mail bis heute keiner und ich habe zwei kaputte Ausgaben hier liegen.


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2019)

Hat der Postbote das Heft einfach in den Briefkasten gestopft?


----------



## binär-11110110111 (8. Mai 2019)

Bei mir kam das Heft schon zerrissen an.


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Mai 2019)

Erstaunlich... Heise & Co. verschicken seit Jahren ohne Hüllen und trotzdem kommen die Zeitungen ohne Schäden an.

Irgendwie mögen euch die Postboten nicht. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DaxTrose (12. Mai 2019)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Erstaunlich... Heise & Co. verschicken seit Jahren ohne Hüllen und trotzdem kommen die Zeitungen ohne Schäden an.
> 
> Irgendwie mögen euch die Postboten nicht.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk



Ich glaube, das liegt auch an der Qualität des Papiers. Bei PCGH ist es nunmal extrem dünn im Vergleich zur ct'! Leicht gekickt kommt eine ct' bei mir auch schon mal an, aber nie zerissen!


----------



## kaepteniglo (12. Mai 2019)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das liegt auch an der Qualität des Papiers. Bei PCGH ist es nunmal extrem dünn im Vergleich zur ct'! Leicht gekickt kommt eine ct' bei mir auch schon mal an, aber nie zerissen!


Selbst die Mmore kam gestern einwandfrei bei mir an.

Andere, noch dünnere, Zeitungen (u.a. von der Uni) kommen auch ohne Schäden an.

Liegt größtenteils an den Zustellern und den Briefkästen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (13. Mai 2019)

Es hilft auch nicht gerade, dass Teile des Heftes durch die DVD steifer als viele andere Postwurfsendungen sind. Thilo ist aber an der Sache dran und sucht nach einer Lösung.


----------



## rolli (13. Mai 2019)

Eine Frage zum Artikel über die neuen VR-Brillen:
Es ist die Rede von einem "No Brainer".
Kann mir das mal jemand in meine Muttersprache übersetzen? 

Mal im Ernst: Bei der PCGH kommen zwangsweise jede Menge englische Fachbegriffe vor, das ist ja klar und wird auch keinesfalls von mir in Frage gestellt.
Aber bitte verwendet doch, wo es sinnvoll ist, deutsche Ausdrücke.

Das ist mir jetzt nur in diesem Artikel aufgefallen, es betrifft euch nicht allgemein.

Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## kaepteniglo (14. Mai 2019)

"No Brainer" = Blindkauf, ohne überlegen zu müssen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2019)

Ich bin froh, wenn USB 4 endlich kommt und der ganze Unsinn mit Gen 1 und Gen 2 vorbei ist.
Wie sieht das eigentlich mit der Anbindung aus? Bei 40Gbit/s braucht es ja schon PCIe 4.0 um da hinzukommen, oder?


----------



## hajuev (2. Juni 2019)

Find ich gut, dass sich der Chef drum kümmert, denn Ersatz zu bestellen ist auch nicht unbedingt der Bringer... Als ich vor ein paar Tagen den Rest des Heftes lesen wollte, war ich urplötzlich nach  Umklappen der S. 98 am Ende   Es fehlten alle restlichen Seiten. Dafür war das Exemplar wieder im Plastik  gekommen und äußerlich unversehrt. Ein Schelm wer Böses dabei denkt! Das kaputte Exemplar hatte ich glücklicherweise noch      Noch ein Exemplar bestellen, wollte ich euch nicht antun.


----------

